# Roxie passed away



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My mother asked me to come over today to help wrap gifts. So I came at nine this morning. Roxie was on the ground having seizures. I called to mom, and she told me that she had been this way for a few hours, and that she had texted me when she found her this morning, but I didn't get the text, otherwise I would have told get to take her to a vet that was open, because her vet isn't open until 10:00, so I rushed her to the vet, and she was still coughing and shuddering when I turned the corner to the street that the vet is on. They got a vet right away, and I immediately went to pull her out, but knew she was gone. She flopped around in my arms limply. I'll never forget it. It feels so horrible, knowing I held only her dead body, and that I didn't cuddle her as she was dying.

I tried to call into work, but obviously my manager is heartless, because he said it's not a good enough excuse. They don't want us coming in when we are upset, and I've been crying on and off all morning, yet I still have to go in. And to top it all off, my dad pretty much blamed me, because he said it was the food. Even her vet said that she was at the end of her life, and that we were only putting off the inevitable. The food helped her be more comfortable for her last days.

Roxie was thirteen years old. She was always struggling with health problems one way or another. But she was always the happiest kitty, just give her some attention, and she would love you forever. I picked her out. She climbed up the stairs, she played more than her siblings, and of course, she was the cutest! She was my kitty, and I think I loved her more than anyone else in the house. I will miss that little girl, I'll miss her leg rubs, and her incessant pestering to sit on my lap. I'll miss her pretty blue eyes and masked face.

Bye Roxie. I still love you, and always will.


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

:frown: rip roxie.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. It's always so difficult to lose a loved pet. Find peace as you remember her...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of the news. Blessings to you and Roxie.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. This is by far the worst part about owning a pet. But the good that she has given you all far outweighs any of the bad.

Sending hugs to you and your family.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

This is definitely the worse part of having animals. Don't listen to anyone blaming you for changing her diet. You did the right thing trying to give her a better diet.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I will never forgive anyone for ever saying that animals don't have feelings...

My mother told me, just before I left her house, that Roxie was fine this morning when she got up. But she had pooped outside the litter box again, and as punishment, they usually stuck her in the carrier, with the poop right in front of it. So when my mom went to pick her up to put her in there, that's when it started. I don't blame my mother for what happened, but I do believe that it was stress because of this that induced the seizures, and I feel terrible for all the mean things I've said to my dogs and cats, and all the punishments I've put them through, because I wouldn't EVER want something like that to happen to them.

I just wish I could have cuddled her before she passed, let her know that I loved her. I hope she knows that. I wish that the last thing that didn't go through her head was how much she hated cars. How much she hated carriers. How much she hated the vet... I wish I could have cuddled her, because she deserved that much. I just feel so guilty that she died in that cage...in that jail cell...that she hated so much...


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry  I hope there's no shred of a thought in your mind that the food thing played any role in her passing. *hugs*


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I'm so sorry  I hope there's no shred of a thought in your mind that the food thing played any role in her passing. *hugs*


No, if it was the food thing, it would have happened weeks ago. I think she was still very sick the entire time, and there was no curing that, and when she thought she was going to get punished, she started to stress, and it just triggered something in her brain and she started to seize.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this and my condolences on your heartbreaking loss.

As for your manager....well, I can't say it here...but I know what you mean as I've had one like that in the past who didn't care when a pet of mine passed away. Now, when those things happen, I don't bother telling them why, I just tell them I'm not coming in. Period. All it does is make us feel even worse.

I'm glad that you know better that it wasn't the food and in time, perhaps your parents will know as well. They are grieving and looking for blame and it's easy to blame the food. 

Again, I'm truly sorry to hear this. I wish you comfort at this time.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh gosh Amanda, you've had a really hard time lately haven't you? Truly, I am so, so sorry to hear about your kitten, she sounds like she was a real sweetheart. Poor her and poor you. This is the time you dread each time you get a new puppy or kitten, but we all have to go through it sooner or later. You can't beat yourself up over how it happened and everything. All I can say is that you gave Roxie the best life she could possibly have had and your memories of her will never leave you.
Thinking of you, and lots of hugs....
Pen


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> I will never forgive anyone for ever saying that animals don't have feelings...
> 
> My mother told me, just before I left her house, that Roxie was fine this morning when she got up. But she had pooped outside the litter box again, and as punishment, they usually stuck her in the carrier, with the poop right in front of it. So when my mom went to pick her up to put her in there, that's when it started. I don't blame my mother for what happened, but I do believe that it was stress because of this that induced the seizures, and I feel terrible for all the mean things I've said to my dogs and cats, and all the punishments I've put them through, because I wouldn't EVER want something like that to happen to them. WE HAVE ALL DONE THINGS WE REGRET BE IT WITH AN ANIMAL OR A HUMAN! WE LIVE AND LEARN! ANIMALS LOVE US UNCONDITIONALLY.
> 
> I just wish I could have cuddled her before she passed, let her know that I loved her. I hope she knows that. I wish that the last thing that didn't go through her head was how much she hated cars. How much she hated carriers. How much she hated the vet... I wish I could have cuddled her, because she deserved that much. I just feel so guilty that she died in that cage...in that jail cell...that she hated so much...


DON'T BEAT YOURSELF UP YOU DID EVERYTHING YOU COULD AND YES YOU DID IT ALL CORRECTLY. ROXIE KNOWS JUST HOW MUCH YOU CARED AND LOVED HER, THAT IS WHAT SHE REMEMBERS. SHE LOVED YOU FOR THAT! YOU DID EVERYTHING YOU CULD AND THAT IS WHAT ROXIES LAST REMBERANCE IS YOU HELPING HER.

YOUR A GOOD ANIMAL MOMMY! ROXIE DOES NOT WANT YOU TO BE SAD. GO DO A FUN THING YOU LOVE AND HAVE A BEAUTIFUL DAY!:smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Wags, it's not really that kind of guilt, the kind where I blame myself, because I don't. I just WISH that I could have held her while she slipped away, rather than have her be in a prison that she hated. I just WISH things could have played out differently, that she could have held on for two more minutes for me to pull her out and cuddle her. I know there's nothing more I could have done, but I just wish that she didn't have to die in the place that scared her the most.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So sorry! It's not been a good week.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Wags, it's not really that kind of guilt, the kind where I blame myself, because I don't. I just WISH that I could have held her while she slipped away, rather than have her be in a prison that she hated. I just WISH things could have played out differently, that she could have held on for two more minutes for me to pull her out and cuddle her. I know there's nothing more I could have done, but I just wish that she didn't have to die in the place that scared her the most.


Ya, I understand! I just feel bad for you right now! Its so hard when someone or our cute little pets pass on. Its a sad time. Just knowing others care is a heartwarming thought. Blessings to you.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. :frown: I haven't been on in a few days, and I am coming back to a couple sad posts. 

Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Roxie 

how are your mom and dad taking it?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I bet dad doesn't even miss her...he hated her. Well, I shouldn't say that. He's not completely heartless, but yeah, they're taking it just fine. Neither of them really think of pets as family members or part of the family. They think of them as family pets. At least they don't think of them as just pets, or just animals, though...like my managers. *cough*


----------

